# ECoS 50200 ESU DCC Command Station



## paul1970 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hello

Can I get some opinions on the ECoS 50200 DCC Command or your recommendations. It seems like a very nice system but I can't seem to find any reviews on this. Going to have a 16 x 20 layout with multiple engines running, block detection and signaling. Will also be using lighting and animation where I can

Thanks 

Paul


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Plenty of reviews on youtube. I've always thought its a bit like a railway modellers equivalent of one of those large screen TVs, something to impress your fellows with, but I'm sure its very good.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I do not have one so I can only speak to what I am reading on it. The one unexpected feature that I found to really like about my NCE Power Cab is the simple ability to walk around and hold the controls for everything in one hand. On-top of that the need to know information is there on a two line text based simple screen.

The other system looks to have allot of good features but after my short time in DCC not having a portable control with all the commands at my fingertips would be a deal breaker. And this portability for me negates the advantage of the LCD screen. That said the ECoS 50200 has the cool factor tied up.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's what it is:

http://www.esu.eu/en/products/digital-control/ecos-50200-dcc-system/what-ecos-can-do/

I may have missed it, but does it conform to NMRA Standards?
I note that they claim that you can use 'MOST' existing decoders.

Is it compatible with the devices needed to connect to your computer
as do the US control systems.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

No mention of being NMRA compliant, nor of being able to attach additional throttles. On a large layout as mentioned not being able to move around it could be a pita. Like tkruger I'll stick with my NCE system.


----------



## paul1970 (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input. After digging deeper using the link DonR provided. I found this information. You can add extra throttles and it is NMRA compliant. If you are building a new layout and you can incorporate their block detection and switching modules.

Seems to be a very nice setup. Would like to talk with someone that is using one.

Paul


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

I have one, and just recently started acquiring their new Android based wireless throttles. 

Speaking of wireless throttles, they have an adaptor module that will allow you to use Digi-Trax throttles directly with the system. It also has a sniffer port that will read the information from ANY DCC system allowing you to intergrate it seamlessly into the EcoS system.

Programming is a breeze as well with all the information on its own screen(s).

I have yet to create my track plan in the dispatchers screens for controlling turnouts and signals, but looks to be fun .... just not at that stage yet ....

Mark.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Paul - Check out these videos.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

SantaFeJim said:


> Paul - Check out these videos.


Maybe they will be of use to someone else, but friend Paul hasn't been on the forum in about 18 months.


----------

